# Baby Changing Station Requirements



## fj80 (Mar 22, 2016)

Are baby changing stations required by ADA, ANSI A1171.1, or any other code? I know if you provide them they must meet accessibility requirements, but I prefer not to provide one in this instance, so just want to make sure it's not required. Jurisdiction is Washington, D.C.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2016)

Not that I know of in Washington, D.C, ANSI or ADA  but in CALIFORNIA

SB 1358 requires them in public buildings

Sections 15805 and 50535 to the Government Code, and Section 114276 of, and Section 118506, the Health and Safety Code, relating to public accommodations.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 22, 2016)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forum/commercial-codes/accessibility/14626-baby-changing-stations-and-accessibility


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2016)

> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/...-accessibility


Francis

It is in the Standards, but the Standards _*do not require it.....*_If installed , must meet the standards.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 22, 2016)

Mark, I misread the question. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2016)

> Mark' date=' I misread the question. Thanks for clarifying.[/quote']We all do that...:listening_headphone


----------

